# [SOLVED] Brands comparable to bose but cheaper?



## Migs123

Hi i really love the bose sound but i cant afford a system right now. I am trying to find a comparison webpage or something, but i have been unsucessful. Can anyone tell me of a system comparable to bose but cheaper? Can anyone help me find a website that discusses all the popular stereo systems and compares and contrasts them? I am looking for a stereo that has radio and a cd player. The internet radio and bluetooth capability is nice, bu not really the biggest deal if the stereo doesnt have the capability. 
I am contemplatin the blue tooth speaker, yet it doesnt have radio. And when i mean radio i meanfm (npr)
Please advise. 
Thank you


----------



## JimE

*Re: Brands comparable to bose but cheaper?*

Audio is very subjective. Many would say that Bose is mediocre quality. Also, you mention Bose, which most people associate with speakers, but you appear to be looking for a whole system.

There are literally dozens of available options. Go to any electronics store and listen to what they have to offer.

Choose a radio (Receiver) based on the options you want (ie: internet radio, etc.), choose the speakers based on how they sound.


----------



## Migs123

I know its subjective but i still would like to have some sort of idea of what i could be looking for. The only stereo store within an hour radius where i live is best buy and they don't have anything really except Bluetooth speakers. They have some boomboxes. I really would like some previous knowledge of brands. Ive listened to sonos and didn't really like it. Any other decent brands?


----------



## Migs123

Bose is mediocre? Are you joking wirh me? Bose has suxh a full sound it doesnt even compare to others.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Brands comparable to bose but cheaper?*

Yes, mediocre (ie: below average).

But there are literally hundreds of options. You haven't listed any of your criteria. As I noted above, you mention Bose (which is specifically a speaker brand), but you mention wanting the radio as well. From my perspective, that is two purchases...a Receiver and a speaker system. Also, in regards to speakers, there are bookshelf speakers, floor standing speakers, and surround sound systems. And after knowing what type of speakers that you want, there is the budget.

Your question above is like asking what car should I buy? There are a dozen car brands in the US which produce everything from small econo boxes to HumVees and range in price from low teens to hundreds of thousands of dollars. I/we don't know what you want, how it will be used, and how much you are willing to pay.

A Bose review from a respected magazine: Bose 301 Bookshelf Speakers Reviewed

As I said, audio is subjective. But after you have heard good speakers, it's hard to settle for mediocre. You obviously just haven't been exposed to any decent hardware.


----------



## Migs123

What is your prefered brand? And how can you think that bose is average? I guess i havent been exposed to many brands. 
Ok i understand im giving you limited information about what I am looking for, but i have no idea WHat to look for anyway. Best buy down the street has limited options, and i just want to have some reputable, decent brands in mind in the event that I decide to travell to a city where I havr the luxary of picking among various brands. So would there be any way you could give me a list of your preferred brands even in a private message? Or maybe a website that has good descriptions and reviews?
Tell me their favorite brands everyone!
:satellite::satellite::satellite::satellite::grinning:


----------



## Migs123

Woods I meant Tell me your favorite brands. What do people like these days?. I dont watch TV.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Brands comparable to bose but cheaper?*

HiFiWigwam — HiFi Forum, Reviews and News
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=CwsPVcv5HoGuOKfxgJgE
This one is a bit old, but it might let you see what JimE means what's better than a BOSE WAVE MUSIC SYSTEM ??? - AVS | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews
Surround sound system reviews - compare ratings, deals and prices - Trusted Reviews I would keep away from Goodmans
My son has this and loves it Marshall Stanmore Bluetooth Speaker - Apple Store (UK) He first had a Bose but took it back and got the Marshall.


----------



## Migs123

Thank you


----------

